# Aaliyah for MAC?



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2015)

In recent days you may have come across the hashtag #aaliyahformac on social media. After MAC listened to Selena fans by making their dream of a collection in her honor come true, Aaliyah fans seized the opportunity to create a petition for the late but never forgotten singer as well. It has gotten quite some buzz in a few days already, and as of now has been signed by 2,646 supporters. MAC and Estee Lauder already took notice and the fans' effort has been recognized by Aaliyah's brother as well as Missy Elliott and other celebs.
  Some supporters have created fan art of their ideas of what the collection could look like:

​ 

​ @aaliyahformac #aaliyahformac#ma...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)​ ​ 

​ @aaliyahformac #AaliyahForMAC #A...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)​ ​ 

​ @aaliyahformac #AaliyahForMAC @m...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)​ ​ ​ What products would you like to see if MAC really was to release an Aaliyah collection?​ ​ ​ You can sign the petition here:​ ​ *Petition · MAC Cosmetics, Estee Lauder: To release a "Aaliyah for MAC" Limited Edition collection #AaliyahForMAC · Change.org*​


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm signing!! It will be interesting to see if the Aaliyah fans will come out as sting as the Selena ones did. I think having the support of the ig famous helped as well


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 17, 2015)

macismymistress said:


> I'm signing!! It will be interesting to see if the Aaliyah fans will come out as sting as the Selena ones did. I think having the support of the ig famous helped as well


 
  Signed it on change.org 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope MAC takes this seriously!!!!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Aug 21, 2015)

I think this collection will be really nice I'll sign the petition as well.


----------



## Lily Evens (Aug 25, 2015)

I hope they bring lots of new lipstick shades. No repromates.


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

Signed it, I really hope it happens


----------

